# Bad rusting problems



## parish8 (Mar 11, 2012)

i see the pics now. hmm, that is no good at all.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Take it to your dealer immediately. That will definitely fall under the corrosion warranty. You are certainly not out of line for asking those things.


----------



## groundlevelwoody (Apr 23, 2012)

should i notify gm directly about this problem? just in case the proper repair is not made?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

groundlevelwoody said:


> should i notify gm directly about this problem? just in case the proper repair is not made?


I would actually call them up and notify them of the problem before you even take the car in for service.


----------



## groundlevelwoody (Apr 23, 2012)

well i actually just called 2 different dealerships and there blowing me off about it saying i need to take it to a body shop that there not responsible for rust... also im having a vibration problem i'm on my second set of tires trying to correct the problem and the problem is still there.... also every time i fill up i check all my fluids and such and i keep finding my coolant just completely empty... so i have 3 issues that need to be addressed and all i get is excuses on how there book up for the next 2 weeks on jobs, and the next closest dealer is aprox 50-60 miles away and i can't be without a car and there not offering a loner..... is it just me or am i geting the taste of a lemon...or am i not geting the help because im having so many problems......


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

groundlevelwoody said:


> well i actually just called 2 different dealerships and there blowing me off about it saying i need to take it to a body shop that there not responsible for rust... also im having a vibration problem i'm on my second set of tires trying to correct the problem and the problem is still there.... also every time i fill up i check all my fluids and such and i keep finding my coolant just completely empty... so i have 3 issues that need to be addressed and all i get is excuses on how there book up for the next 2 weeks on jobs, and the next closest dealer is aprox 50-60 miles away and i can't be without a car and there not offering a loner..... is it just me or am i geting the taste of a lemon...or am i not geting the help because im having so many problems......


You are getting shafted by your dealers. You need to contact GM immediately and have them sort this out. They are required under the terms of the warranty to provide you with a rental vehicle during repairs. It's in your warranty paperwork. The vehicle is under warranty and even if body work does need to be done on it, it will be done by the dealer through a third party; you shouldn't have to be responsible for this. The corrosion warranty on this car definitely covers what you're seeing and that's GM's problem, not yours. 

Call GM directly, file a case with them, and don't take no for an answer until they get an appointment set up for you to take your car in and have a rental ready for you to drive off until the car is done.'

I would be beyond furious if I was in your shoes.


----------



## groundlevelwoody (Apr 23, 2012)

At this point i am beyond furious but i'm trying to keep a cool head. By the way thank you for all of your help!!


----------



## parish8 (Mar 11, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I would be beyond furious if I was in your shoes.


i see a lot of people bitching around here about the stupidest things like it is the end of the world. this rust is a big deal and i would raise ****. the car being less than a year old the only rust i could see them not willing to cover would be a rock chip that had a touch of rust in it. 

can you get any better pics of the rust?


----------



## groundlevelwoody (Apr 23, 2012)

yes i sure can i took those pics with my phone ... i see your point about the rock chip but in this case there is no way a rock could hit up inside the door jam..lol ill see if i can get better pictures for you


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Ask the dealers to deny you in writing. Then watch how fast their attitudes change.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

groundlevelwoody said:


> well i actually just called 2 different dealerships and there blowing me off about it saying i need to take it to a body shop that there not responsible for rust... also im having a vibration problem i'm on my second set of tires trying to correct the problem and the problem is still there.... also every time i fill up i check all my fluids and such and i keep finding my coolant just completely empty... so i have 3 issues that need to be addressed and all i get is excuses on how there book up for the next 2 weeks on jobs, and the next closest dealer is aprox 50-60 miles away and i can't be without a car and there not offering a loner..... is it just me or am i geting the taste of a lemon...or am i not geting the help because im having so many problems......


Fully agreed with both responses below!!!



XtremeRevolution said:


> You are getting shafted by your dealers. You need to contact GM immediately and have them sort this out. They are required under the terms of the warranty to provide you with a rental vehicle during repairs. It's in your warranty paperwork. The vehicle is under warranty and even if body work does need to be done on it, it will be done by the dealer through a third party; you shouldn't have to be responsible for this. The corrosion warranty on this car definitely covers what you're seeing and that's GM's problem, not yours.
> 
> Call GM directly, file a case with them, and don't take no for an answer until they get an appointment set up for you to take your car in and have a rental ready for you to drive off until the car is done.'
> 
> I would be beyond furious if I was in your shoes.





Aeroscout977 said:


> Ask the dealers to deny you in writing. Then watch how fast their attitudes change.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The doors on these cars trap LOTS of water. When I open my driver's door after a heavy dew even, a good bit of water runs out. It's a flood after a rain. That's going to be an issue down the road. About the only way to combat it before the onset of rust is to spray oil-based rust-proofing compound inside the doors. 

I hope that GM repaints that for you! A less than year old car should not be rusting. Period.


----------



## NOONZ662 (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't tell from the pics but are the spots through or on the paint? I have had two pickup that were shipped by rail and at first the looked fine but suddenly rust spots appeared all over the trucks. The first truck I freaked out because it was white and they were everywhere. Apparently the metallic brake shoes from the trains give off alot of dust and anywhere the wind goes it gets deposited. After time since they are metallic shoes the dust corrodes and it looks like a major problem occuring but just a simple compound job cleans them up. When the second truck did the same thing I was ready for it. The only other thing might possibly be the cause, Salt spreader blasting salt and chipping paint?
I hope it isn't an actual corrosion issue.


----------



## NOONZ662 (Apr 2, 2012)

Check out the thread "Thought my car was rusting away,dealer says different" in the general section.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Rust is like a cancer. If you don't cut out the bad pieces and replace with brand new, it will keep coming back if you just sand down to metal. Good luck, I'd want a whole new car.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

yikes.... i had an issue with little tiny dots of rust all over my car almost right away... have a white eco... took it to the dealership and it turned out to be break dust that was resting on the car from both mine and other vehicles and that was was actually "rusting"... dealership gave it an acid was and presto! all gone... not saying this is what your dealing with but could be a possibility


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

You want their attention.

On Saturday, park the car in front of their lot (but not on their properly), Get a few big signs that say GM sold me a lemon. 

Watch how high they jump.


----------



## groundlevelwoody (Apr 23, 2012)

so a quick update i contacted gm about the problems i was having with my car and i am pleased with what they guy there had done for me '' free rental car and gas'' and located a dealer that would actually help me ''so i thought'' my car spent the night at the dealer they did some testing for a coolant problem i was having. upon asking about the rust spots the service guy replies ill get my service manager to get back with you on that as soon as possible........faxed the invoice i got from the dealer to gm still waiting on a reply!!!


----------



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

Someone should really start a thread about inadequate dealerships, who and where they are like the ones here not doing their jobs and then see how service friendly they become, because I am tired and frustrated of hearing about how poorly Cruze and other GM vehicle owners are being treated!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruze572 said:


> Someone should really start a thread about inadequate dealerships, who and where they are like the ones here not doing their jobs and then see how service friendly they become, because I am tired and frustrated of hearing about how poorly Cruze and other GM vehicle owners are being treated!


I wholeheartedly agree. My only fear is that some dealers may clean up their act but still be left on the "naughty list."

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. My only fear is that some dealers may clean up their act but still be left on the "naughty list."
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


There seems to be a wide range of satisfaction with dealerships. Mine has been top notch.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ burden of business.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Cruze572 said:


> Someone should really start a thread about inadequate dealerships, who and where they are like the ones here not doing their jobs and then see how service friendly they become, because I am tired and frustrated of hearing about how poorly Cruze and other GM vehicle owners are being treated!



Here
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6234


----------



## Dieselard (Jan 2, 2012)

Might be bringing up a dead thread, but id like to share my car has this problem as well, in all the door jams besides the front passenger.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Call GM directly and have them put in a case for you and get this resolved. Don't go to a dealership until you call GM.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I do not know if this is any help or not. My 2002 Suburban was rusting around the rear tailgate. Chevrolet still honored it under the 10 year/100,000 mile rust guarantee. They had the body shop that they use replace my tailgate and paint it. I never had any problem with that at all. They were very helpful and there was little or no paperwork involved whatsoever.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

I had the exact same problem with my car. I made a thread about it. You can find it in my profile. You need to clay bar it, then keep wax on it all the time. Another important thing is to ALWAYS dry every single door sill completely after washing. After following those steps, I didn't have that problem. Also, please do not acid wash it, it is VERY bad for your cars paint.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

> Another important thing is to ALWAYS dry every single door sill completely after washing.


 After every rain also? That's a bit much to expect.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> After every rain also? That's a bit much to expect.


No, just after every wash. Well thats what you have to do to get rid of it and keep it from coming back. If you dont want to go through the effort, then just deal with the rust.


----------

